# Who is this



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is so like Max and Phoebe......especially when I have a cup of tea in my hand......it's the nudge, nudge thing, or the paw on top of the forearm and.....pull!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So much like Rufus too although he is less subtle. He usually climbs right in the lap and kisses the face or ears until the book, tea or whatever is set aside.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> So much like Rufus too although he is less subtle. He usually climbs right in the lap and kisses the face or ears until the book, tea or whatever is set aside.


I was reading a large book the other day and Gandhi just jumped up into my lap, sat on top of the open book and stared at me. 'I am more important than your book'


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Is there no place we can call our own, I can't even go to the bathroom without Molly being there


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, so funny! I was on the laptop at the table yesterday and she tried everything, taking my papers, standing on hind legs to put front paws on my arm and stare dolefully etc etc until eventually she collapsed dramatically to the floor and started attacking the wire - that one worked


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha love that, I was just laying on the couch watching day time TV, Ralph was at my feet - thinking about all the one handed jobs that need doing......
& ruby jumped up and sat on my head!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually no, we don't really get that - we have let Dudley on the sofa a few times now, but he really wasn't relaxed there, i guess as he wasn't allowed previously, but he is big enough to put his head on it to get your attention or sometimes a paw, failing that he will just sit and stare at you then bark. He does however have to be involved in any activity we try to do and if involves putting anything on the floor then he will try to lay on it!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger does the same thing. she will jump up on my lap to get my attention,like right now as i'm typing this ,she is trying to get in between me and my PC and now she is on my lap, .i can't chase her down cause she is so loveable


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha, yes! Looks familiar!


----------

